# Aquasoil Distributors



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Why are there not more online ADA Aquasoil distributors for the US Region. From what I've gathered there is a large enough demand for it that more than just 2 companies should be supplying...thoughts?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

From what I know at first they did not want to flood the market in the U.S
Im sure this will change very soon with the way prices are going.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Aren't ADA products sold world-wide, but appeal only to the top end of the market, in general? If so, ADA might believe the market is too limited to add more stores here. I wish my LFS were selling Aquasoil too, as well as those great tanks.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

So ADA Regulates the US Distributors? I just find it interesting because it seems as though there is a growing demand for it and someone would have stepped up to compete with ADG and Aqua-Forest as far as US based online retailers go. Additionally, a while back I know Tom Barr (who im not sure associates with APC any longer) was dissecting the Aquasoil composition...I figured there may be a couple of mom & pop stores making their own brand...or at least some DIY sites...

I just want a little price competition for what seems to be the best substrate on the market!!! 

Maybe I overestimate the size of the US market or maybe I overestimate the disposable income of aquatic hobbyists.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Brick and Mortar shops will have no problem buying the stuff. 
Online retailers, not going to happen. Yet..


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

There are new soils coming from Japan, that will work the same, and will last longer.
Tom I believe does know how to make it, not sure if he has plans for that or not.
I do know that ADA has tons of new competition coming in the coming months.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

If you don't mind my asking, where did you hear of this competition? I would enjoy reading up on it.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I spoke with Vendors in Japan, Indonesia and with Lars at Tropica. Im not sure if you can find publishing's on these yet...
There are many soil based substrates in the market, just not here in the U.S
But I can guarantee that it will be soon....


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

*cough*

We have awesome soil based substrates here in the US. Costs about $2 for the base, $30 for 50 pounds of cap, and about $40 of additives for the base.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-mineralized-soil-substrate-aaron-talbot.html

I set up my 180g for umm, about $120, sub and cap. I did get the Potash and Dolomite given to me, so if I had to buy those lifetime supply bags (that I do now own for all future tanks), make it $160. My only experience with Aquasoil is in a nano tank, so can't directly compare I guess - but I'm tickled pink with how the 180g is doing, and plant to use that soil method in all future planted tanks.

I ought to make up packs of the "adders", make it easy for folks. Finding clay, potash, etc., is a pain in the hiney, maybe that is why more folks don't try it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Ingg- if you do, LMK- I'm going to try my 46gal up that way in a few months!


----------

